# Power Windows



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

i have a 91 max and when i bought the car everything worked, then driving away from the city i bought it in the pass sides windows quit working... i have checked all fuses and tried but i can not figure out why the both pass side windows went out.


----------



## Alpha Male (Jun 6, 2005)

Do you hear the motor working when the windows aren't moving? If so, then it's most likely your power window regulators, which were problematic in the 1989-1994 generation of Maximas. Your best bet is to replace it with an original Nissan unit, which is improved, for around $100 new. If you're on a tight budget, a unit from the wreckers might be another option. Good luck.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

no the window motor is not working thats what im tryin to get fixed. there is no relay clicking or anything.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

mrnoname said:


> no the window motor is not working thats what im tryin to get fixed. there is no relay clicking or anything.



then take out ur drivers side window main control unit and crack it open and look at the solder joints. maybe it burned out already. the same crap happened to me when i bought my '89 SE. luckily i had 4 of those window main control units layin' around and replaced it and all my windows started workin' again. if it ain't that then i could be ur motors but that barely goes out on 3rd gens. mainly its the window regulators or sometimes the window main control unit switch.


----------



## rpeeks (Jan 25, 2005)

*Power window main control unit*

My 90 Maxima power windows just started acting up. All windows except driver's work fine from the individual doors, but:
- The driver's control does not let the window go up or down
- The other windows go down when "up" is pressed and up when "down" is pressed.
- The doors will not lock but will unlock from the driver's control

So is the unit fried, or can it be salvaged? How much does one cost if I have to replace it? What similar years/bodies can I use if I go to the bone yard?

Bob


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

1989-1994 maxima's will work, good luck.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

rpeeks said:


> My 90 Maxima power windows just started acting up. All windows except driver's work fine from the individual doors, but:
> - The driver's control does not let the window go up or down
> - The other windows go down when "up" is pressed and up when "down" is pressed.
> - The doors will not lock but will unlock from the driver's control
> ...


go to the boneyard and just take a few of them from the maximas that r there. i managed to take about 4 of these things and just stick them in my pocket cuz they r compact.


----------

